# [SOLVED] RE:Windows Installer Pop-Up



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

This was my original posting however I placed in the incorrect section of the forum:
Good Day. I'm a new user to the forum and suspect my PC's infected with some type of virus. I'm running Win 2000 Pro w/Service Pack 4 on a Dell PC. I am unable to get on to the internet, however I can receive my email via Outlook. I have a "Windows Installer" message on the screen each time I try to go into My Computer or IE. It is showing "Preparing to install..." and that's as far as it goes.

Virus? Since there is no MS Config in 2000, other than fragging the drive, is there a way to check for a virus? I'm using AVAST and it is not detecting any viruses.

Any assistance is appreciated! Thank you 

Mike


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

O.K. lets first lets see if you have a program that did not install/uninstall correctly when you see preparing to install let it run for a quick minute and tell me if you see a name of a program that is trying to install.

Does this PC have any MS Office products installed on it?


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

Ok, the windows installer shows "preparing to install" and is frozen on the screen. It will blink and start up again however there is no other information. 
I'll back track a bit: A few days ago I replaced a printer cartridge in my Epson and when I went to perform a nozzle check, the Epson icon was not in my printers folder. I saw a default printer called "SEWCOIN" and no Epson. Since I have a small network, I checked my other PC (XP Pro) and the same printer was in that folder.
I deleted the SEWCOIN and reinstalled the Epson driver and that's when the Windows Installer message appeared. 
I've been dead in the water ever since, when checking the IE icon, the short cut points to My Computer and that's it! No internet access.

Also, I have Office 2003 installed on my system.

I hope this isn't too confusing! Let me know what you think

Regards,

Mike


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

O.K. make sure you are working with an account that is part of the administrators group and do the following.

Click start then run in the run box type cmd when the black command prompt opens up type "netsh" without the quotes then hit enter the prompt should now read netsh>here type "show" "mode" again without the quotes and make sure you add a space between show and mode and give me the results there.


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

The command prompt shows "online"


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

Download the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility here http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe and lets see if there is anything in here causing the Windows Installer to popup.

Now for the internet connectivity issue please download and run this tool http://www.dslreports.com/r0/download/544752~62fe0e8dc00fac87e6f0f83c54d283a4/WinsockFix.zip let me know if you have any questions.

Do not forget to be working with a user that has admin rights.


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

I'm in my office at the moment and do not have connectivity for my Dell (am backing up files as well!). I will download to my dongle and run in a few hours when I am home. I have admin rights on the PC so it shouldn't be a problem.

Thank you for your assistance, I'll let you know how it works out!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

I'm in my office at the moment and do not have connectivity for my Dell (am backing up files as well!). I will download to my dongle and run in a few hours when I am home. I have admin rights on the PC so it shouldn't be a problem.

Thank you for your assistance, I'll let you know how it works out!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

No problem glad to be of assistance please do let me know how it goes hopefully this will do it if not we will dig a little deeper.


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

Ok, I downloaded the two files and attempted to load the msicuu2.exe file. The windows installer pop-up appeared and after a few minutes the following message was displayed:
"The windows installer service could not be accessed. This can occur if you are running windows in safe mode, or if the windows installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance".
Any ideas?


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

A little more info, I was able to get into the event log and noticed the following:

On June 26, 2009 at 16:28 EST the following message is displayed in the event log:
The Windows Installer service terminated with the following error:
"Overlapped I/O operation is in progress"
Event ID:7023, Source: Service Control Manager


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

Please check the logs once more and tell me if there are any other errors around June 26, 2009 at 16:28 EST.

Thanks.


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

I didn't mention all of the events in the log as there are A LOT! There is an error message at 16:27 indicating that the C disk is at or near capacity. I have three partitions on the HDD and the C has 7 GB, with 807 MB free at the moment. I am starting to move some files over to another partition to see if this helps.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

O.K. for starters click start run type services.msc and make sure the Window installer is not disabled if it is then double click it and set the startup type to manual also check the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) and make sure it is started and it's startup type is set to automatic.


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

Ok, RPS is set for Automatic, & Windows Installer is set for Manual


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

Was it set that way already or did you just set it that way?


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

It was set that way, I did want to try and change the settings but didn't do it.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

Please also check add/remove programs and verify if any software was installed on June 25 or 26, 2009 at any time of the day or night or better yet download and install Win Patrol from here http://www.winpatrol.com/download.html after it is installed run it and click on the recent tab and post a screen shot of the results.


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

I loaded Win Patrol and do not see anything out of the ordinary. I'm in the process of screen capturing the tab. What do I have to do to stop the Windows Install service? This is starting to be really frustrating! I know there are processes running and causing this issue. An example is when I attempt to launch My Computer, it goes right to the install service. ***?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*



Bellucciman said:


> I loaded Win Patrol and do not see anything out of the ordinary. I'm in the process of screen capturing the tab. What do I have to do to stop the Windows Install service? This is starting to be really frustrating! I know there are processes running and causing this issue. An example is when I attempt to launch My Computer, it goes right to the install service. ***?


We are not looking for anything out of the ordinary please read #18 (permalink) once again I am thinking that a app you recently either installed or uninstalled has corrupted your Windows Installer that is why I asked you to check Win Patrol's recent feature and your add remove programs to pin point which one it so we can reinstall it hoping for the cure.

Also please take a close look at this page here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315353


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

I want to thank you for your assistance. After some additional reading up on the error I was able to resolve the issue. I used the following commands to correct the process:
msiexec.exe /unregister then msiexec /regserver.
You were right that another program was attempting to install. After rebooting the program completed the installation and my pc started to operate as normal. 
I'm back on the internet, my programs are running normally and I checked the processes and they to are good to go!

Once again, thank you. This is a great forum which I will constantly visit and maybe one day be able to assist!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Bellucciman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows Installer Pop-Up*

I want to thank you for your assistance. After some additional reading up on the error I was able to resolve the issue. I used the following commands to correct the process:
msiexec.exe /unregister then msiexec /regserver.
You were right that another program was attempting to install. After rebooting the program completed the installation and my pc started to operate as normal. 
I'm back on the internet, my programs are running normally and I checked the processes and they to are good to go!

Once again, thank you. This is a great forum which I will constantly visit and maybe one day be able to assist!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

No problem that is what we enjoy doing around here is lending a helping hand.

Do know that that there is no basically no limit to how much you can learn around here and if you stick around here you will certainly learn a whole lot and as you said perhaps lend a helping hand here in the forum :grin:

Please mark this thread as solved by using the thread tools feature at the top of the page and selecting mark this thread as solved.


----------

